# Getting AO error message on Gigabyte mother board



## WebHead

I have 16 GB of RAM so I swapped my swap file from my 60 GB SDD to my 2 TB HDD for obvious reasons but my mother board LED is now showing error AO. I know this has something to do with the memory so i thought changing the swap file might of been the issue. Anyways its really bugging me so im wondering if anyone can offer any suggestions/help?


----------



## johnb35

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## WebHead

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H


----------



## spirit

Clear CMOS and reseat the RAM perhaps? Is it 2x8GB DIMMs or 4x4GB DIMMs?


----------



## WebHead

4x4

So apparently debug code A0 means IDE initialization has started - I have no idea what that means or if its something to be concerned with...

I just built the system and updated the BIOS so i doubt i have to reset the RAM or clear the CMOS, everything is working just fine to, the debug code is just consistently there..

I just gave re-setting the CMOS a try and booted optimized defaults and got nothing


----------



## spirit

Disabled IDE in the BIOS if you are not using any IDE drives - doubt you are using any so disable it and see if anything changes. Update your SATA and AHCI drivers too perhaps.


----------

